# Permissions on /dev/dsp get set to first user that logs in.

## Fragadelic

I have my normal user added to the audio group and I am using devfs.

The problem is that if I log in as 'root' first, the permissions on /dev/dsp get set to root,root and will not allow my regular user account to set it if I try.

I tried adding the following to local.start but it didn't help.

/(can't remember the exact path)/chgrp audio /dev/dsp

Anyone else have this issue or have a fix for it?

My sound(cs4281) is compiled into the kernel.

TIA for any help.

----------

## Guest

the problem is with /etc/security/console.perms

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> When a user logs in at the console and no other user is currently logged in at the console,  pam_console.so  will  change
> 
>        permissions  and  ownership  of files as described in the file /etc/security/console.perms.  That user may then log in on
> ...

 

in my experience with gentoo though, the /var/run/console directory wasn't created during installation

and this seems to break bringing the permissions back to their default

and letting new logins get their permissions

or you could just edit the console.perms and remove the audio stuff from it

----------

